# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  للحصول على وظيفة

## الوسادة

*
قم بإدخال البيانات المطلوبة ثم قم بإجراء الخطوات الأخرى و تفضل هنا 

مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكرا يا عسل
 :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة الفكرة بتساعد كتير شباب  :Eh S(22):

----------

